# Best Hamster Cage to get?



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm completely new here but saw what a great forum it was so signed up!

I have a little 8 month old syrian called 'Rambo' and he has quickly outgrown the small hamster cage we purchased when we got him.

I am thinking of asking for a new cage for my christmas present (my parents find this very weird for a 22 year old...) and was wondering if you could make some suggestions.

It needs to be quite large to fit all his toys in (and he has a lot of toys) and I would rather it long than tall as he does have a tendency to launch himself off anything of a great height...

Suggestions most welcome!

Mel 
YouTube - MelissaPhillipsMusic's Channel (some videos of the little man doing his thing!)


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey welcome to the Site i am new too

I used to have Hamsters as a child... and i did have this really wicked cage called Funfair with alll pipes and sky wheel ect ect Lucky Hamster but i recommend not getting a full plastic cage as its not well ventilated and also it can smell really bad.

But i went to Wilkinsons in my local town and bought a cheap 20 Pound cage and it did me fine it was 3 floors and it was plenty of room for my lil man 

But have a look at the Habitrail website 
Welcome to Habitrail


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well personally I don't think you can beat Savic's Hamster Heaven. I have our two Syrians in an hamster heaven each and they love them.


















You can buy it online from Pets at Home and get free delivery or you can request for them to order you one at the store and it takes about 3-4 days I think.

The Cambridge is another good cage but not as big as the hamster heaven.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If not a hamster heaven as Jazzy has suggest, you can't go wrong with a Cambridge :thumbup1:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

agree with jazzy, i have my syrian, rocket in a cambridge but only cos i couldnt find a HH


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was eyeing up the Heaven one and now I think you've helped me make my mind up! 

He'll be such a spoilt little monster! Not that he isn't already of course...!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes it's a really good cage, plenty of room for toys.:thumbup1:

Have you got any pictures of little spoilt Rambo? :laugh:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats an unwritten rule, newbies MUST provide pics asap


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have just put some up on my profile actually  although they are of him in his halloween costumes so please don't judge me!!! lol

I also have some videos:
YouTube - Hamster - Introducing 'Rambo' The Hamster
YouTube - Very tame baby hamster (Rambo)
YouTube - Halloween Hamster (hamster clothes costume)
YouTube - Hamster (Rambo) Perfect Recall


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

If you can get your hands on a gabber rex cage, these are the best :thumbup1: but their not easy to get hold of, your best bet would ebay


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Great videos - love the pic of him with the spider on his back.:laugh:


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Great videos - love the pic of him with the spider on his back.:laugh:


Lol thanks! He was so good doing it too! He always amazes me by how tolerant he is with us!! He now sleeps next to us on the sofa while we watch tv and even wakes up with us in the morning and sits on the bed whilst we brush our teeth... very strange but so cute!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He sounds adorable, I have err one or two cages and I would say for ease of actually getting hold of them and for the size I would definately get the hamster heaven, I find the Cambridges are too small to get all their toys in but I think thats just cos Im spoilt. There are some excellent cages on this thread and I think most people have put what type of cages they are so you can have a browse and see what you like.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks! Will definitely look into it! 

Lol He is adorable but he's got a bit of a love affair going on with my boyfriend... every time my partner is about I get shunted by Rambo!!


----------

